
This Team Runs Mark Zuckerberg’s Facebook Page - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-18/this-team-runs-mark-zuckerberg-s-facebook-page
======
mgiannopoulos
Well, duh? It's obvious he has speech(post) writers, comment moderators and
professional photographers. Not surprising.

